# Is it easy to bypass the 15mph limit on E-bikes?



## User16625 (29 Aug 2018)

Just wondering if this is a common thing in the E bike world. Don't intend to get an E-bike myself, literally just enquiring because I felt like it. 

Also if I did get one of those E-bikes with a higher limit (28mph I think), would my motorcycle license and insurance cover it?


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Aug 2018)

Yes
No


----------



## HLaB (29 Aug 2018)

It seems to be common going by the ebikes I've met on the Cambridge guided busway.

I doubt a motorcycle licence would cover you to ride what is effectively an illegal vehicle.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Aug 2018)

HLaB said:


> It seems to be common going by the ebikes I've met on the Cambridge guided busway.
> 
> I doubt a motorcycle licence would cover you to ride what is effectively an illegal vehicle.


Interesting that, if a car licence covers you to drive an electric car one would think a full car or motorcycles licence would cover a bike.

Rather like an air rifle over the 12lb limit, legal to own if you have a firearms certificate.


----------



## Venod (29 Aug 2018)

https://www.derestricted-ebike.com/p/speedbox-for-shimano-steps-e8000-di2


----------



## FishFright (29 Aug 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Interesting that, if a car licence covers you to drive an electric car one would think a full car or motorcycles licence would cover a bike.
> 
> Rather like an air rifle over the 12lb limit, legal to own if you have a firearms certificate.



If it can either 15mph boost or post 2016 uses a throttle it then becomes an electric moped that requires all the type approval etc for it to become a legal vehicle.


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2018)

Very easy.

No, not without registering it, which involves modifying it to meet the SVA test requirements. Not impossible, but a horrendous task. You can buy E motorbikes anyway, so just buy one of those.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Very easy.
> 
> No, not without registering it, which involves modifying it to meet the SVA test requirements. Not impossible, but a horrendous task. You can buy E motorbikes anyway, so just buy one of those.


SVA is now IVA.

Problem is registering a bicycle to get a licence plate so your insurance can consider covering it.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> SVA is now IVA.


Actually I think you're both wrong from motorcycles I believe it's a MSVA (not 100% sure though)


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Actually I think you're both wrong from motorcycles I believe it's a MSVA (not 100% sure though)


Would they be classed as motorbikes though?

Tried to get a cycle through the then SVA twice. First time I actually attended. But was told twice it wasn't covered by the test.


----------



## User16625 (29 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Very easy.
> 
> No, not without registering it, which involves modifying it to meet the SVA test requirements. Not impossible, but a horrendous task. You can buy E motorbikes anyway, so just buy one of those.



I see, its the registration thing. The bike sort of becomes a vehicle, and the vehicle itself needs to meet strict legal standards.

I've read about electric motorbikes, supposed to be amazing. You get pretty much maximum torque almost from the word go. A standard motorbike needs to be in a certain rev band. Better yet they need less maintenance due to fewer moving parts. I couldnt afford one tho. 

I still prefer pure pedal power tho. Had some time off work recently and didnt even go near my motorbike. Last night I went for a nearly 50 miler on my Ceepo which was pretty bliss. Motoring aint for me anymore altho I used to really love it.


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Would they be classed as motorbikes though?
> 
> Tried to get a cycle through the then SVA twice. First time I actually attended. But was told twice it wasn't covered by the test.



Yes, it can be done. Some chap got a bicycle with a bolt on petrol engine through the MSVA (thanks Phaeton) test recently, although it took him a couple of attempts. I can't find the link, but IIRC the guys name was Ron if someone handier with Google than me wants to find it. A chap called Andy Kirby did it with an electric powered job (I remember him cos I went to school with an Andy Kirby, so its a memorable name).


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2018)

This the bloke?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RRxZXn2cIUs


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bm0Q2js792Y


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2018)

Aye laddie, he seemed pretty determined. I think he was successful in the end.

This chap got a bicycle through MSVA.


----------



## Crankarm (30 Aug 2018)

HLaB said:


> It seems to be common going by the ebikes I've met on the Cambridge guided busway.
> 
> I doubt a motorcycle licence would cover you to ride what is effectively an illegal vehicle.



They are a flippin' menace.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Aye laddie, he seemed pretty determined. I think he was successful in the end.
> 
> This chap got a bicycle through MSVA.
> View attachment 427517


What a thing to do to a Chopper, of all bikes!


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Aye laddie, he seemed pretty determined. I think he was successful in the end.
> 
> This chap got a bicycle through MSVA.
> View attachment 427517


Looks very much like a 'Raleigh Wisp' motor grafted in there so shouldn't be too difficult.


View: https://youtu.be/BLrgBV_tdC8


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2018)

I forget: does the UK have an 'in between' classification for low powered motorcycles that are limited to ca. 16 mph?


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Aug 2018)

Before trying to make an electric bike go faster. Think about what the rest of the bike was designed to do. Especially the wheels.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (30 Aug 2018)

I thought about an electric motorbike a few weeks ago and started googling. Within 10 minutes I'd found the sequence of levers and buttons to pull to lift the maximum speed from 30 to 40.
It's very rare to see an L plate moped only going 30 round here.
So where there's a will there's a way with anything.


----------



## wheresthetorch (30 Aug 2018)

My son got stopped on his restricted moped when doing 28mph in a 30 limit, for going 'suspiciously slowly'!


----------



## jowwy (30 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5366045, member: 9609"]so when you see someone on an E Bike and they are not pedalling then that has been fiddled with and is no longer legal ? caus it is just like a motor bike.

I see someone who never pedals, they don't go fast and are not riding dangerously but they certainly dont pedal.

Am I correct in thinking the electric motor can only assist your pedalling ?[/QUOTE]
My ebike is pedal assist.....if you dont pedal, it dont work.

Even though people like crankarm think differently........


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5366045, member: 9609"]so when you see someone on an E Bike and they are not pedalling then that has been fiddled with and is no longer legal ? caus it is just like a motor bike.

I see someone who never pedals, they don't go fast and are not riding dangerously but they certainly dont pedal.

Am I correct in thinking the electric motor can only assist your pedalling ?[/QUOTE]

The law changed about a year ago. Prior to that you could have a throttle, so you didn't need to pedal. These still remain legal to use, just can't be sold on new bikes anymore. I've got one. On all new bikes sold now, you have to pedal in order for the motor to then engage and assist with your pedalling, up to the legal limit of 15.5mph, above which the motor must cut out.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> So my disabled friend, who had a bike that did this and didn't dare stop on a hill because he wouldn't be strong enough to pedal to get started again, is now unable to buy a bike he can use?


Surely not, I have no experience in this, but logically if your friend is able to stand on one leg & apply pressure to a pedal with the other then the motor should kick in assuming I have understood it correctly.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> Well, not on a hill. He had a bike like this and he sold it because he just wasn't able to put enough power into the pedals up a hill to get the motor to kick in.


Okay I just sort of presumed it would have some type of pressure switch, when it felt the effort it started the motor, but I think some may have proportional type ones so the more pressure the speed etc.


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> So my disabled friend, who had a bike that did this and didn't dare stop on a hill because he wouldn't be strong enough to pedal to get started again, is now unable to buy a bike he can use?



Possibly not. The new rules do allow a throttle to help setting off without pedalling, but for the power to continue once the speed gets above 3.7 mph, the pedals must be going round. However, not all bikes will be sold with a throttle, so your friend would have to make sure he goes to a specialist dealer to get the correct setup.


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Aug 2018)

That's good. It maybe the case there's a loophole that add-on conversion kits could easily be imported which still come with a throttle.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Aug 2018)

Flying Dodo said:


> That's good. It maybe the case there's a loophole that add-on conversion kits could easily be imported which still come with a throttle.



Possessing a conversion kit which has a full speed throttle is not an offence

The offence is using it where the public has access.

Thus 'illegal' kits can be sold openly, which they are.


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Aug 2018)

Not sure a 250W motor would take you faster than 15mph anyway, regardless of speed restrictions.
Don't faster e-bikes come with 500-1000W motors?


----------



## numbnuts (30 Aug 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> Not sure a 250W motor would take you faster than 15mph anyway,


Playing with the LCD controller on my trike got me 23mph the firsts time I installed it now set at 15.5 mph.
(think of wheel size)


----------

